# Who's training in the cold??



## Tiffany Compton (Oct 7, 2009)

I will be... Weather channel says it should be a whole 10 degrees by 10am, just in time to begin.

I must be crazy.. :neutral:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

We train in everything but thunderstorms and heavy rain! Cold? Put on more clothes and watch that decoy. Got snow? Training here tool!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Tiffany Compton said:


> I will be... Weather channel says it should be a whole 10 degrees by 10am, just in time to begin.
> 
> I must be crazy.. :neutral:


Indoors only here. It made it up to 10 degrees ABOVE zero. I was so excited I almost walked the dog. :lol:


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

outside yesterday 5'F, 8 inches on snow
at least the wind wasn't bad, the damn wind chill is what gets me
we train unless the dogs are bothered


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, we're training in the cold.....mid-70's :razz: Burrrrrr!! LOL Though shall not gloat, I think ;-)

We do train in the rain, thunder, lightening, wind...it's all good. No complaints.

Seriously I don't know how you people handle such bitter cold weather but my hats off to you all.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Me obviously. 

If anyone ever wants advice on dressing for the weather so you are comfortable, feel free to shoot me a pm.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Me too. It's cold everywhere!


I can hardly believe I might have to wear pants today or perhaps just a sweatshirt with my shorts for training. I look so stupid.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

just got back from tracking. it was like 22 degrees here. I just layer up and run a bit with the dog before I lay the track, with the dog in the truck out of sight on the other side of the hill in the field. i keep doing retreives with him while the track ages so i don't have to stand still in the freezing cold.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I have two bomb dogs in training. Last week, and this coming week, it will all be indoors. We are still on boxes. Currently we are using our aviation hanger, plenty of room to work the boxes. I don't normally like to stay on boxes more than 3 weeks, but in this weather I'll make an exception. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

I train in the bitter cold... 43 degrees. Cold for me though. Damp too. My tracking boots aren't rubber so my feet end up getting very wet. Oh well at least no snow for us.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yesterday we got sleet, flurries and rain in 33 deg. Was out in it doing drive building, tracking work and just a bit of OB. Sucked for me but the dog was fine.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Always  !


----------



## patrick ganley (Oct 6, 2009)

I do, plus me and Chino go to the forest preserve and walk thru the woods a couple miles everyday. Chino don't mine and neither do I. I live in Chicago next to the lake and get that wicked wind but it is what it is. Get you're Carharrt bibs and coat and goretex boots with thinsulate and we're in the Caribeann !!LOL
Pat and Chino


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

I have Carharrt coveralls and I'm in So Cal. Can we say 'weather sissy'?!


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm verry carefull training with the Carharrt's... last winter I took a real bite in the knee from a dog we were working with. I guess all bundled up in my Carharrt top and bottoms I looked like a bitesuit. All I kept thinking was, "Take the pain... take the pain... please God don't let him transfer anywhere"

When it was all said and done not even a scratch in my Carharrts!! That's quality!


----------



## patrick ganley (Oct 6, 2009)

My dad lives in Mesa Arizona and in the winter nights he wears his Carharrt coat so it's cool for you in So Cali too. Yes the coat does look like a suit and sometimes when playing he charges down at me and I gotta be carefull !! I have the Arctic wear Carharrt which has a heavier and more resistant shell and has lasted me 5 years.It has the grey and black rubber patch on the pocket versus the material patch. It costs a little more but the trade off is awesome. Pretty darned scratch resistant too, not a mark yet !!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

yeah... mustn't let the cold affect things..

We are suffering more than usually this year, here in the UK... -10C on a night and -2C during the day for the last couple of days, where I live.

I believe you owe it to your dog to train in any weather...


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> I'm verry carefull training with the Carharrt's... last winter I took a real bite in the knee from a dog we were working with. I guess all bundled up in my Carharrt top and bottoms I looked like a bitesuit. All I kept thinking was, "Take the pain... take the pain... please God don't let him transfer anywhere"
> 
> When it was all said and done not even a scratch in my Carharrts!! That's quality!


heheheh - I'm getting a little picture in my mind of bundled up mushers looking like a smorgasbord to some dogs....


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I was maybe all of 10 degrees with below 0 wind-chill temps this am when I had to dogs out on the field. They love it when it is cold. Just gotts dress for it is all. It's been way worse than this many times. LOL Snow on the ground but not snowing today. I'd rather the cold then the heat & humidity.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Matthew Grubb said:


> I'm verry carefull training with the Carharrt's... last winter I took a real bite in the knee from a dog we were working with. I guess all bundled up in my Carharrt top and bottoms I looked like a bitesuit. All I kept thinking was, "Take the pain... take the pain... please God don't let him transfer anywhere"
> 
> When it was all said and done not even a scratch in my Carharrts!! That's quality!


Note to self...scratch training in Carharrt's :razz: Except I do wear them while tracking in the early mornings. Yikes Matthew! How's the knee?

I have seen dog's load on guys wearing trenchcoats....quite trendy here  That's all I can say about that :-$ And even saw our SchH decoy who was in scratch pants take a leg bite from Steve's cross-trained Malinois Roadie ;-) He was all good about it.


----------



## Linda Flemmer (Jun 16, 2009)

High of 10* F today with 15 mph winds, bring us to sub-zero windchill. THAT we could handle. 

I *refuse* to dig through 3 feet of snow on the ground to make a training area! The snow hasn't compacted enough to walk on top of it yet.

We did some drive building and practiced sendouts in the aisleway of the horse barn.


----------

